# LOve LOve LOve this forum :D



## pilletje (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi everyone!!!!!!

SInce i am new here i wanted to introduce myself!!!
I ve been a make up addict since I was 12 or something HAHAHA 
But the weird thingy is i ve never buyed MAC before!!! it doesnt came up in my mind, i was more attracted to the dior and chanel stuff becos of the nice package  i think, and most of the time i just use it once and never touch it again !!!!!!!
However I was surfing on the web during my office time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and came across MAC articles and swatches of the pigment and I immediatly fell in LOVE with it since the first time i saw the beautiful colors on the pictures!!!!!!!!!!  I bought "some "(hehehehe)40 samples pigments online on thebodyneeds immediatly and was surfing like crazing to find out where I can find the LTD editions and PRO stuff on the web to purchase it online  with no results 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am so dissapointed becos most of the sites doesnt ship to Asia( i am in hk for my internship i came from the netherlands,Yapp the mills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I am not sure if it is reliable? uhhhhhhh anyone, any tips?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PLSSSSSSSSSSSS let me know then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I actually think i am addicted to mac now! Cos i told my best friend (a boy): WHO needs a man?? I' ve MAC ~~ and he was like -_-" uhhhhh Whatever, go marry with make up then!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i am soooooooo regretting that I ven't discoverd MAC earlier!!!!!!! they had so much limited editions that I am sure I ve buyed it if I knew how amazing it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BOEHOEHOE )

Ok enough  SO......... thats why i am joining specktra right now Cos i just love the forum with so many news and swatches!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and i am pretty sure i will be hanging on to this a pretty long time 
 I just hate the fact that hong kong doesnt have any offcial site or whatever when the new products will launch!!!!!! 
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.............. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Feel free to leave me a message 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would love to make some new friends out here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

(P.S sorry for my english grammar I am dutch/cantonese you know )

X

Pilletje


----------



## kittykit (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi and welcome


----------



## melliquor (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## jollystuikie (Sep 27, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------



## nunu (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey, welcome!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 30, 2008)

Don't worry there will be plenty more collections to come and welcome!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## sara_m (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey welcome!!


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------

